# Cube.Zone - A New Social Cubing Platform



## a cool guy (May 9, 2020)

Hi fellow cubers!

Oscar Roth Andersen and I are very excited to announce a new multiplayer racing experience, inspired by TwistTheWeb, CubingTime, and of course being stuck in our homes during this pandemic. At this point we feel like we are ready to share the experience with you guys!

We invite you to have a look at Cube Zone: https://cube.zone

Please head to our Discord server if you have suggestions/feedback or just want to hang out: https://discordapp.com/invite/J2v2eQN

Main features:

Timer with support for inspection, penalties and manual/Stackmat/keyboard input
Chat for social engagement with fellow cubers
Supports all WCA puzzles
2D/3D Scramble image for most events
Keeps track of your entire solve history (Historical solves can be found on your profile)
Keeps track of all scrambles
Uses TNoodle for generating competition quality scrambles
Easily share rooms with your friends
Follow your friends/favourite cubers
Open Source front end https://github.com/Kubiverse/Cube-Zone (MIT License)
And much more to come...
We're still quite new so you may not find that many people online at once, but feel free to create your own room and share the link to anyone who wants to join! We also have some plans to improve the solo player experience, for those who just want to cube without waiting for others to join.

Happy cubing, and stay safe!


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 9, 2020)

This is cool. Spread the word so more people know about this.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 9, 2020)

I couldn't use chat on existing rooms or start a room made by me


----------



## CodingCuber (May 9, 2020)

Ok nice


----------



## a cool guy (May 9, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I couldn't use chat on existing rooms or start a room made by me


Sorry to hear that, could you try logging out and in, and also refreshing the page, and then see if it works? Also, which browser are you using?


----------



## gruuby (May 10, 2020)

This is actually amazing and will be on a lot


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 10, 2020)

logging off and logging in worked.

chrome 81.0.4044.138
windows 10 pro


----------



## a cool guy (May 10, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> logging off and logging in worked.
> 
> chrome 81.0.4044.138
> windows 10 pro


Great, glad to hear it worked! Might just be an issue with the cookie not being set properly. Hoping it's a one-time issue but if you experience that issue again (or any other issues), do please let us know here or on our discord channel.


----------



## Humble Cuber (May 10, 2020)

a cool guy said:


> Hi fellow cubers!
> 
> Oscar Roth Andersen and I are very excited to announce a new multiplayer racing experience, inspired by TwistTheWeb, CubingTime, and of course being stuck in our homes during this pandemic. At this point we feel like we are ready to share the experience with you guys!
> 
> ...


Racing 2x2 rn on there, come join


----------



## abunickabhi (May 11, 2020)

Nice initiative.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 11, 2020)

This is perfect for cubing buddies! , A voluntary and useful feature is to require people to record their solve, that way, no one can cheat.


----------



## a cool guy (May 16, 2020)

v1.0.6 of Cube.Zone has just been released! A summary of the new features you can find with this version: 

- 3D/2D scramble visualizations now available (select puzzles only)
- Scramble visualization is now resizeable
- Rooms page will now auto-refresh every 5 minutes
- Fixed an issue with light/dark mode not rendering properly
- Leaving a room will now have a confirmation dialog
- User's recent rooms are now available as a link on the left bar
- Github repository for this site has been made public at https://github.com/Kubiverse/Cube-Zone under MIT license

Head over to https://cube.zone/ to check out the latest features (make sure to refresh your page until it says 1.0.6 on the bottom left). Thanks everyone for your thoughtful feedback and bug reports, we look forward to bringing even more features in the coming weeks!


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 16, 2020)

Could someone join my 2x2 room?


----------



## a cool guy (May 23, 2020)

v1.1.0 of Cube.Zone is now available! A summary of the new features with this new version:

- Can now join a room as a spectator
- Can now toggle between spectating, away, and active within a room
- Can now untrack/retrack individual solves via the cuber profile page
- Fix error with My Rooms page not refreshing properly
- Add hints for the current input method and inspection mode under the scramble
- Update room page table headers

Coming up next...

- Better way of displaying your personal bests and records on your profile
- Bots? :O
- Something else? Feel free to let us know how we can make Cube.Zone even better!

https://cube.zone/ (make sure to refresh until your page says 1.1.0 on the bottom left)


----------



## Humble Cuber (May 27, 2020)

a cool guy said:


> v1.1.0 of Cube.Zone is now available! A summary of the new features with this new version:
> 
> - Can now join a room as a spectator
> - Can now toggle between spectating, away, and active within a room
> ...


nice!


----------

